# HELP!!! Photoshop not saving!



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

OH NO!!!

I've been working on a project in Photoshop for a while now and I've done quite a bit of work. I can't lose this!

I noticed things were going wrong a little while ago when I couldn't touch any of the layers unless I double clicked on them (which brought up the blending options which I closed... Then I could work on that layer. Just a little bug... I didn't think much of it).

Now I go to save... it brings up the box, I type in the name of the document, click save... Photoshop says "Could not complete your request because of a program error".

What is going on? Is there any possible way I can save my work?

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you open any of your backups? Can you save the layers/channels searately? What format are you trying to save the files as?

How much RAM do you have, and what are your scratch disk and memory settings? Are you working with more layers than usual?

Have you installed any new filters recently?

Are you using TrueType fonts? Are the required fonts installed on this computer?

Which version of Photoshop is it? Mac or PC? If it's Mac, go to *http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=331627*


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok. You bring up a good point with the fonts. I have been messing around with a bunch of new fonts and I hope thats the problem! But I just discovered my virtual memory is at 40 gigs and that could be a problem!!!

I am using a mac with 2 gigs of ram.

I'll check out the link now!

Thanks

Edit:

More info that I left out:
I'm using CS3
I'm using Mac OS X 10.5.2
Now nothing works at all, so I'm thinking it is probably the Virtual Memory.


----------



## rebecca123 (Mar 8, 2008)

I've gotten something similar, l opened a new document and pasted my old file into it and it saved just fine. It's really a quick fix, I'm not sure of things from the technical side... and it was easy because I had flattened my file. If you have to save a layered file it might be more difficult. 

This worked for me when I couldn't save, however i was on a PC (i still am) and I never had the double click layer thing happen to me.


----------

